# Living the American dream can take years thanks to visa and paperwork delays



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Millions of people wanting to move to live the American dream find themselves facing a long wait and the*numbers are growing, according to the latest figures. Those wishing to live in the US both on a temporary and a permanent basis are growing. In 2009 more than 1.1*million people became legal permanent residents, according to the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Living the American dream can take years thanks to visa and paperwork delays...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

I've always liked this one, despite its undeniable politics

http://reason.org/files/a87d1550853898a9b306ef458f116079.pdf


----------



## hiddenself (Jan 14, 2010)

I think having a lawyer representative could speed up the process don't you? They don't like playing with the lawyers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

hiddenself said:


> I think having a lawyer representative could speed up the process don't you? They don't like playing with the lawyers.


It really depends - some lawyers are well known for their tricks and finagling and using such a lawyer could actually jeopardize your case, especially if you have serious issues.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hiddenself said:


> I think having a lawyer representative could speed up the process don't you? They don't like playing with the lawyers.


"They" do not have to like playing with lawyers as "they" have the final say so lawyer or no lawyer.

A lawyer can advise you but cannot change anything. Actually their physical access within USCIS is very limited to lobbies. So - no holding hands.


----------



## hiddenself (Jan 14, 2010)

twostep said:


> "They" do not have to like playing with lawyers as "they" have the final say so lawyer or no lawyer.
> 
> A lawyer can advise you but cannot change anything. Actually their physical access within USCIS is very limited to lobbies. So - no holding hands.


There are time lines within regulations and law and those time lines must be adhered to or staff can get into trouble.

some staff seem to think they can do anything they like but its not true. You should see how quicky they move when there talking to someone who know what there talking about. Staff must also infor the person in written letter if there going to be late during the process.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hiddenself said:


> There are time lines within regulations and law and those time lines must be adhered to or staff can get into trouble.
> 
> some staff seem to think they can do anything they like but its not true. You should see how quicky they move when there talking to someone who know what there talking about. Staff must also infor the person in written letter if there going to be late during the process.


Who do you mean by "staff"? Thank you.


----------



## hiddenself (Jan 14, 2010)

twostep said:


> Who do you mean by "staff"? Thank you.


I'am talking about the adminstrators who process the application or forms.


----------



## eaglekiwi (Feb 12, 2012)

twostep said:


> "They" do not have to like playing with lawyers as "they" have the final say so lawyer or no lawyer.
> 
> A lawyer can advise you but cannot change anything. Actually their physical access within USCIS is very limited to lobbies. So - no holding hands.



No, I disagree USCIS promote the use of lawyers. Its the way the U.S prefer it.
Doesnt anyone ever wonder you even need a lawyer to fill out an application and provide documents?

My American friend said it well when he said "America is run by lawyers' and when they retire they run for office.


----------



## eaglekiwi (Feb 12, 2012)

Use local State representatives ,Congressman, thats what they there for.

I did and he was great


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

My immigration was taken care of by my husband and myself....no problem.
A friend in Massachusetts was going through exactly the same thing with a lawyer.... and spent most of her time trying to chase her down, leaving endless voicemails to get her to call back...and all her paperwork was sitting on a lawyer's desk.
We found the USCIS Infopass a very useful resource.... used it twice... had huge help both times!
I know there are good and bad lawyers, but if you have a straightforward case, as we both did...
Why waste valuable time and money??
I agree, if your case is less than straightforward, immigration lawyer is the way to go!!


----------



## wbannan (Jun 14, 2012)

mamasue said:


> My immigration was taken care of by my husband and myself....no problem.
> A friend in Massachusetts was going through exactly the same thing with a lawyer.... and spent most of her time trying to chase her down, leaving endless voicemails to get her to call back...and all her paperwork was sitting on a lawyer's desk.
> We found the USCIS Infopass a very useful resource.... used it twice... had huge help both times!
> I know there are good and bad lawyers, but if you have a straightforward case, as we both did...
> ...


Hi Mamasue, my first post. I'm considering using an immigration lawyer but seeing as my case is pretty straightforward, what would be the best advice for me doing it myself?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The paperwork is all pretty straightforward.....
Just follow directions, read the guidelines, and keep it simple!
We did!!
I reiterate... the infopass people at USCIS in Atlanta were gems!!!
Honestly.... it's not rocket surgery!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mamasue said:


> The paperwork is all pretty straightforward.....
> Just follow directions, read the guidelines, and keep it simple!
> We did!!
> I reiterate... the infopass people at USCIS in Atlanta were gems!!!
> Honestly.... it's not rocket surgery!!!


I can only confirm this!


----------



## wbannan (Jun 14, 2012)

twostep said:


> I can only confirm this!


Thanks guys, I am going through the process now, it seems like everything is pretty simple. I may reply in this thread again if there are small issues I come across that I can't find the solution elsewhere.


----------

